# BSH 2.5L Performance Thread ( 06-08 & 09-10 )



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Description (2006-2008) Mass Air Flow Sensor Equipped 2.5L:*
The BSH 2.5 Liter Cold Air Intake (CAI) is the only one piece intake on the market for the 2.5. The one piece design allowed BSH to integrate the Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor housing into the plumbing. This unique touch makes it the only available intake that does not require a MAF reducer to perform in a safe and reliable manner and not throw a check engine light. Additionally with no silicone or rubber connections there are no points for leaks to occur which would allow for unfiltered and un-metered air into the engine. This part is a direct replacement for the factory intake system and installs without any
modifications to the vehicle. Once installed you will enjoy highly improved throttle response, an aggressive growl from the engine, and more power throughout the rev range.

*Description (2009-2010) Non Mass Air Flow Sensor Equipped 2.5L:*
Once again the BSH 2.5 Liter Cold Air Intake (CAI) is the only one piece intake on the market for the 2.5. Outside of just being aesthetically pleasing, with no silicone or rubber connections, there are no points for leaks to occur which would allow for unfiltered air into the engine. For the 2009 model year VW removed the MAF on the 2.5L and BSH responded by making a specific 2009-2010 version of its intake system available. This part is a direct replacement for the factory intake system and installs without any modifications to the vehicle. Once installed you will enjoy highly improved throttle response, an aggressive growl from the engine, and more power throughout the rev range.










*Benefits (All):*


Increased Horsepower and Torque 
Improved Throttle Response 
Improved Fuel Economy
Easy to Clean Re-Useable Air Filter 
Installs in under an hour 
Maintains Clean Appearance by Retaining Factory Engine Cover 
Maintains All Factory Emissions Components 
Fits Both Manual and Automatic Transmissions


*Application Guide *
The following vehicles have been confirmed for fitment. If your application is not listed and you would like to check with us, or if you see an application not listed that you know will work, please post up or email [email protected] and we will get it listed.

*
2006-2008 Model Years 2.5L:*



VW MK5 Rabbit - 2.5 Transverse
VW MK5 Jetta v - 2.5 Transverse


*2009-2010 Model Years 2.5L*



VW MK5 Rabbit - 2.5 Transverse
VW MK5 Jetta v - 2.5 Transverse


*Includes:*


BSH Intake Tubing 
BSH CNC machined MAF flange
BSH CNC Lathed Emissions Component Adapter Bungs
BSH Air Filter 
BSH Clamps 
BSH Silicone Coupler
All hardware











*In Stock:*
This product is considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 

*Local Pickup of fastest shipping:*
North American Motorsports - New York

PG Performance - BC Canada

*Ordering:*
To place an order for the *2006-2008 2.5L Intake* or the *2009-2010 2.5L Intake* follow the links to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers.
If you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, please give us a call or email so we can help you to arrange. 

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipped FedEX.
International shipping is available through our online store. For multipiece orders please contact us for shipping quotes.

*Hours of operations:*
Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

*Contact info:*
Phone: (602) 606 7973
E-Mail: [email protected]
We thank you for choosing our products and look forward to working with you from start to finish on your project.









​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

As we are sure you’ve noticed the factory motor mounts have a ton of give in them, the BSH billet mounts reduce the ability of the engine to flex back by incorporating 78a durometer bushings and the billet bodies to hold them. This bushing set does a great job of limiting movement while still maintaining an acceptable level of comfort needed to be used on a daily driven street car. This will both greatly enhances the fun factor and performance of the car and also removes the all too common problem of blowing out the factory mounts on your higher powered setup.


*BSH 2.5L Torque Mount Insert *









Under hard acceleration, your entire engine and transmission actually rotate due to the soft rubber used in the factory bushings. While the soft factory bushings do a good job of dampening engine vibration, they can also create a rubbery, vague response from the vehicle..

The BSH torque arm insert works in concert with the OE rubber bushing. With the insert installed, you car's throttle response will feel better and your shifts will feel more crisp and defined as the urethane reinforcement will aid in limiting the amount the engine can rock back under acceleration

*BSH 2.5L Pendulum Mount *









The kit is a three piece design, a main body, an intermediate body, and a polyurethane sub frame insert. Each component has been designed to accomplish rock solid performance, easy to maintain, and aesthetic enhancement of the respective part of the car. The mount is constructed from billet aluminum right here in our in house machine shop and supplied with OEM high tensile strength hardware. This mount was designed for performance and provides a drastic difference in the stability when accelerating, Shifting, and braking. 

*BSH 2.5L Billet Engine Mount:* 









This kit has a 6 piece design, billet aluminum base, tops, and mounting arms, a 30 ton compression fit stainless steel center shaft, and polyurethane bushings. These reinforced mounts are perfect for the enthusiast who is looking to get the most from their car as they will allow more energy to be transferred to the wheels instead of absorbing the energy into the soft rubber 

*BSH Billet Transmission Mount:* 









This kit has a 5 piece design, billet aluminum base, tops, and mounting arms, a 30 ton compression fit stainless steel center shaft, and polyurethane bushings These reinforced mounts are perfect for the enthusiast who is looking to get the most from their car as they will allow more energy to be transferred to the wheels instead of absorbing the energy into the soft rubber.



*Benefits:*


Significantly reduced engine movement.
More feedback from the engine
Greatly reduced wheel hop
More defined throttle input
Smoother shifts for both DSG and Manual cars


*Includes:*


Billet Aluminum Bodies
Two piece base with compression fit stainless steel center shaft
78a durometer bushings
Grade 10.9 zinc plated hardware
Black anodized finish


*Application Guide:*

The following vehicles have been confirmed for fitment. If your application is not listed and you would like to check with us, or if you see an application not listed that you know will work, please post up or email [email protected] and we will get it listed.


VW MK5 Rabbit 2.5L 
VW MK5 Jetta 2.5L 


*Fitment Notes:*
The Transmission sire mount will only fit manual











*In Stock:*

These products are considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 

*Local Pickup or Fastest Shipping:*

North American Motorsports - New York

PG Performance - BC Canada

*Ordering:*

To place an order for the *BSH 2.0T FSI Torque Mount Insert *, *BSH 2.0T FSI Pendulum Mount *, *BSH Billet Engine Mount:* , or the *BSH Billet Transmission Mount:*  follow the proper link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers.
If you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, please give us a call or email so we can help you to arrange. 

*Shipping:*

All orders will be shipped FedEX.
International shipping is available through our online store. For multi piece orders please contact us for shipping quotes.

*Hours of Operations:*

Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

*Contact info:*

Phone: 602-606-7973
E-Mail: [email protected]











We thank you for choosing our products and look forward to working with you from start to finish on your project.

​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Reserve 2


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Reserve 3


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the mounts that were pre ordered... when will they ship?


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

Keep up the great work BSH! I've been running your pendulum mount for ~25,000miles and I've loved every crisp shift and wheel-hop-less takeoff!


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

Do you guys make a 2.5L specific catch can or is it possible to use the one\ available for the FSI?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

What about 2011


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

im ordering the motor mount next week, main reason because im a little nervous about those two allen bolts holding on the motor mount bracket. main worry is having to tightn them all the time. even with locktite its grade 8 steel in aluminum .


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

The mounts will ship pre assembled with military grade loctite already installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

We are looking for a 2011 car to do an intake on. If anyone is in Az, or can be in Az, we will be happy to make an intake appear on your vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

LVDSM said:


> Do you guys make a 2.5L specific catch can or is it possible to use the one\ available for the FSI?


 We've talked about it internally just because we are into it, but the question has always been, is there a market?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> the mounts that were pre ordered... when will they ship?


 They will be shipping in the next few days. We'll get specific here shortly, but just so you know, there is no one on the face of this earth who wants these things shipping more than I do.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> They will be shipping in the next few days. We'll get specific here shortly, but just so you know, there is no one on the face of this earth who wants these things shipping more than I do.


 Lol, on that we might be competing!!! 
Anyways, thanks for the great news and for the continuing supprt.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, on that we might be competing!!!
> Anyways, thanks for the great news and for the continuing supprt.


 Absolutely. Our goal this year is to make it into your signature, we feel this is a good first step


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The mounts will ship pre assembled with military grade loctite already installed.


 ok.:thumbup: should be ordering when i get the car back from warranty work.:beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> but the question has always been, is there a market?


 ..There's like 25 of us. (Really... I need one!) 

We really need more people into the 2.5... I'm just glad what's out is out already.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

though obviously the intake won't work with my turbo I thought I might mention the BGP engine on earlier rabbits and jettas equipped with the 2.5 have an air intake temp sensor and the 08s don't. How is this issue addressed, or is it at all. There are several intakes out there that simply ignore the IAT sensor... even the c2 kit ignores it. I'm sure more than a few of us have the IAT sensor zip tied some random place in the engine bay.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

FINALLY!!! i'm in for a engine mount... should i get the tranny mount too? i have the tranny insert. as well as the dogbone insert... would you think that doing the engine side with my stage 2 tranny insert will be a good idea?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

think im going to buy that intake too :sly:


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> though obviously the intake won't work with my turbo I thought I might mention the BGP engine on earlier rabbits and jettas equipped with the 2.5 have an air intake temp sensor and the 08s don't. How is this issue addressed, or is it at all. There are several intakes out there that simply ignore the IAT sensor... even the c2 kit ignores it. I'm sure more than a few of us have the IAT sensor zip tied some random place in the engine bay.


 I believe you a re referring to the Ambient Air Temp sensor that is located in the stock ram air box that is removed when you install an aftermarket intake. 

This sensor has no affect on the running operations of the engine and does not need to be incorporated into the intake. mounting it in the same general location. Placing it in the path of the air duct that runs through the core support will allow it to function properly and give you an accurate temp on your MDF.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Website Prices are going back up tomorrow!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when do they ship??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

You should have gotten your tracking number last night. :thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Absolutely. Our goal this year is to make it into your signature, we feel this is a good first step


You'll surley be in my signature once I get a set of these mounts :thumbup:. If you keep giving us 5 bangers love, I'm sure you'll see BSH proudly plastered all over the 2.5 forums. Awesome work guys! keep it up!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

All new shopping experience at www.bshspeedshop.com. New interactive order updates, 1 screen checkout, easier to manage back end and so on. There is still more to do but the store is up and open for business.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

website is bad ass. Waiting on a side mount review!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fedex just told me... now its 2 days more for the mount... which means, no install till monday. 

it sucks


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well... its weird, but it works for me..

fedex delivered this in the morning!











hopefully i'll install this afternoon, i'll do a DIY and i'll post a review after the weekend's 800 mile drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats that about??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

That is generalized marketing.

I figure you guys deserve something more than having me type "BUMP" every day. 

That is the top baffle of our Race Catch can. Ff there is enough interest, maybe we can look into making something for the 2.5..?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That is generalized marketing.
> 
> I figure you guys deserve something more than having me type "BUMP" every day.
> 
> That is the top baffle of our Race Catch can. Ff there is enough interest, maybe we can look into making something for the 2.5..?


lol, ok! sounds good...
as for the catch can, i already have one... :S so dont count me on that...

and for the snow performance... i'm almost 100% sure that this summer is turbo summer... lol... so i'll be looking into that later on...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Justin, do you foresee a sale on your intake anytime soon ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

so when is another runner gonna be incorporated into that nice "W.O.A" kit??


----------



## ryrobes518 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just ordered an 06' intake. :beer: :beer: Cheers!


----------



## ryrobes518 (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anyone attempted to sand the black powdercoat off and return it too its natural "aluminum" look? 

[email protected], would that be a terrible idea for any reason you can think of?

_(Mine ships tomorrow, allegedly, hopefully its here by the weekend)_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

it wont cause any problems but you wouldn't want to sand it. PC will take you forever to sand. what you are looking for is chemical striping. the pipe will be a little ugly once you get it stripped so you will then need to wet sand and maybe polish the whole thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## ryrobes518 (Aug 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> it wont cause any problems but you wouldn't want to sand it. PC will take you forever to sand. what you are looking for is chemical striping. the pipe will be a little ugly once you get it stripped so you will then need to wet sand and maybe polish the whole thing.


Ok, so basically, It'd be a huge pain in the ass, but technically not a _terrible_ idea. 

I just wanted to make sure that there wouldn't be too big a chance of me damaging it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

ryrobes518 said:


> Ok, so basically, It'd be a huge pain in the ass, but technically not a _terrible_ idea.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that there wouldn't be too big a chance of me damaging it.


I just did the same thing for a friend recently. She picked up a Red Neuspeed pipe and we had it stripped for $20 and I polished it in my garage.

its pretty simple.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a question. Im installing the billet endlinks and your sway bar today. I started last night. *The endlinks arent directional are they?* The driver side bolted right up, but the passenger side has about 1/2 inch space between the endlink and where they bolt to the car.. The cone is there btw. It seems as if maybe the sway bar end is a little bent?I just tightened it on but doesnt seem like it should have to be installed that way. I have the bar off and im gonna bend the end a little outward. *Or is that how its supposed to be?*


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nvm. made a jig used my quads winch and pulled the tab out 1-2*. Its on and all bolted up, The bar must not have been shapen all the way, no bigs tho. Real strong too, I jacked up the driver side front and the rear came off the ground too!  Now to install the ecs front and st coilovers along with the full whiteline treatment :laugh: I love the motor mount btw, gonna order another one for the jetta real soon. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP BUMP... Just in time for Waterfest


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> BUMP BUMP... Just in time for Waterfest


See you guys there!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahhhh, we aren't making it out to WaterFest this year  But please check out many of our dealers that will be there.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ahhhh, we aren't making it out to WaterFest this year  But please check out many of our dealers that will be there.


that suks! but on the good side, your products are top notch, and they should be displayed by the many cars that have bought them... so a booth would actually be over doing it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> that suks! but on the good side, your products are top notch, and they should be displayed by the many cars that have bought them... so a booth would actually be over doing it!


 What I like to say is "The best place for our parts to be in stock is on our customers cars"


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What I like to say is "The best place for our parts to be in stock is on our customers cars"


 LOLZ


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: waterfest11 to get your 11% off all BSH products.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how often should i replace the poly on the mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: *waterfest11 to get your 11% off ALL BSH products. SALES ENDS SUNDAY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

The poly on the mounts are very durable, If you think they need replacing, I would look to see if there is any break down in the material as well as check and see how much force is needed to cause movement.


----------

